# new to 24/7 9mm



## drjeff3971 (Dec 30, 2008)

my pistol jammed with my first pull of the trigger.do you think it normally happen to this kind of pistol?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

How did it jam? What about the 2nd - 100th rounds?

Did you break it down and clean it before firing it? Did you dry fire before going to the range and firing it? Did you load and eject a few snap cap rounds to assure the gun cycles correctly? These are all step I take before I take a new gun out to shoot the first time.


----------



## drjeff3971 (Dec 30, 2008)

i did not try the 2nd pull but what i did was to eject the ammo? i'm still in it's break-in period just shot 50 rounds. is it ok to dry fire coz i read in the manual that i should not dry fire the pistol? thanks for the advised i'll try it on my next visit to the range.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

drjeff3971 said:


> i did not try the 2nd pull but what i did was to eject the ammo? i'm still in it's break-in period just shot 50 rounds. is it ok to dry fire coz i read in the manual that i should not dry fire the pistol? thanks for the advised i'll try it on my next visit to the range.


I'd invest in a set of snap caps. You should be able to dry fire on them with no problem, then cycle the slide back about 1/4" to reset the sear for the next single action pull. Also, make sure you clean it out very well. The grease inside the gun from Taurus is spread thick to preserve the gun while it sits, waiting to be bought. All of that stuff needs to be cleaned out.


----------

